# wieso gleich die ganze Distro downgraden

## teaser

Wie kommt jetzt jemand auf die verrückte Idee, die ganze Distribution downgraden zu wollen, nur weil ein Programm nicht läuft ?

Packages here are designed to function on Ubuntu Edgy (6.10) and Dapper (6.06). Packages here used to also work for Debian unstable, however due to changes in Debian this no longer works and our Ubuntu maintainer is unable to support them. If you can help provide up-to-date Debian packages, please contact Scott Ritchie.

und frei übersetzt: 

..... durch Änderungen in der Debian(-Struktur) funktioniert wine leider nicht mehr. Unser stellvertretender Chef-Programmierer konnte das Problem auch nicht lösen.

-------------

wine hatte keinen upgrade.

Debian hatte das upgrade.

----------

## Necoro

was hat das mit Gentoo zu tun?

----------

## think4urs11

Da kein direkter Zusammenhang mit Gentoo erkennbar ist und das ganze auch nicht wirklich sinnvollen Diskussionsstoff abgibt - locked.

@teaser:

Was bei deinen Posts bzw. Threads auffällt ist eine gewisse Konzeptlosigkeit und/oder 'schlampige' Darstellung dessen was du eigentlich sagen willst - daran solltest du mal arbeiten.

Je überlegter du deine Posts verfasst und je klarer auf den ersten Blick erkennbar worum es eigentlich geht  ist desto sinnvoller fallen auch die Antworten aus.

----------

